# regarder free tv sur son mac



## zarathoustra (6 Juillet 2012)

bonjour à tous

j'ai une freebox V5 , et malheureusement ma télévision est tombée en panne

savez-vous comment regarder la tv free sur son mac?
je pense que ca doit être possible mais je n'y arrive pas

merci d'avance pour vos éclaircissements

Z

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h17 ----------

Free dit qu'il faut télécharger celui ci, mais il s'agit d'une tres vieille versions de VLC dans le package

et il demande d'installer Rosetta,

n'importe quoi, non?

peut on intégrer l'actuelle version de vlc dans ce package?

Z.


----------



## Larme (6 Juillet 2012)

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/vlc-free-tv-251217.html
Pour TF1, faut aller sur leur site web. M6 également j'crois.


----------



## zarathoustra (6 Juillet 2012)

Larme a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/vlc-free-tv-251217.html
> Pour TF1, faut aller sur leur site web. M6 également j'crois.



merci

en fait tu proposes d'aller sur les sites web pour regarder la tv, mais je voulais accéder au bouquet free en fait via le freemediaplayer

apparemment, la version 0.8.6b marchait sur cette adresse de playlist http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u

mais c'était il y a longtemps

et avec les deux versions de VLC ( 0.8.6b fourni par le lecteur vlc de freeplayer) et la derniere (2.0.2 ) je n'y arrive pas....


----------



## edd72 (6 Juillet 2012)

Tu as juste à utiliser VLC et ouvrir le flux réseau indiqué...

Où est le problème?

Par contre pas de TF1, ni M6/W9 comme indiqué.


----------



## zarathoustra (6 Juillet 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Tu as juste à utiliser VLC et ouvrir le flux réseau indiqué...
> 
> Où est le problème?
> 
> Par contre pas de TF1, ni M6/W9 comme indiqué.



Bonjour,

Ca marche avec la derniere version.
Bizarrement, c'est little snitch qui posait problème : je mettais connexion accepté until quit, et ca faisait buger. En mettant connexion for ever ca fonctionne

et vous pensez que l'on peut mettre le reste du package du freeplayer avec la nouvelle version?

Z.


----------



## edd72 (7 Juillet 2012)

Peut-être, je ne sais pas ce que contient ce package...

De mémoire, Freeplayer (et ses clones améliorés) servait surtout à visionner sur sa TV des vidéos stockées sur son PC/Mac (streaming). C'était utile quand les FB n'avaient pas de DD 
Aujourd'hui, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt (d'où sans doute la non mise à jour de ce logiciel).


----------

